# Will Biden's Infrastructure Plan Help or Hurt Tesla?



## Scanyou (Dec 18, 2019)

Biden's plan to invest in infrastructure focuses on climate change and will promote the use of electric cars. He proposes large government investment in battery technology as well as a push to build charging stations in order to help eliminate people's range anxiety. My question is whether money will go to a company that already has a head start in battery technology and charging stations, but invests in proprietary technology to which competitors do not have access, or will the government investment be in competition to Tesla providing funds for generic infrastructure that all manufacturers can use? How will these proposals affect the Tesla economy?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Unknown at this time. Something about tides and boats.


----------



## GigaTexas (Oct 2, 2021)

To my understanding, Tesla will get federal incentives again so it'll help Tesla.

If other companies get the incentive it helps them too and they're not exactly a competitor to Tesla with +/-97% of the car market still ICE.

Different EV companies can all succeed (at #2, behind Tesla ).


----------



## JojoLee (9 mo ago)

*在我看来，目前更大的收益取决于特斯拉在量产方面的努力。我相信政府的政策支持会持续一段时间。特斯拉的优势将在短期内保持，但股价并不能完全体现这些。影响股价的因素很多，但主要是政府政策、企业经营、投资者情绪和资本流动*


----------

